# N The Game - Lags?!



## NebuLa (14. April 2011)

Heyho alle zusammen!

Ich wollte nochmal ein was älteres Minigame zocken und hab direkt an "N" gedacht. Jedenfalls bin ich grad ziemlich genervt, da das Spiel für mich unspielbar ist...
Alles läuft flüssig, aber dann, alle 3 Sekunden bekomme ich einen "komplett Lag" des games für knapp 0,5 Sekunden. Da es ja vor allem um Reaktion geht, bekomm ich durch die lags nichts mehr hin..

Ich hab schon alles mögliche Probiert... Flash neuinstalliert; alles was sonst noch flash oder java braucht geschlossen; CPU auslastung gecheckt; Ram verbrauch gecheckt; Priorität auf Echtzeit oder Hoch gesetzt

Es kann doch jetzt nicht sein dass so ein kleines billiges 2D game den Flash Player überlastet o_O
Vor allem, da es an anderen PC's perfekt funktioniert...

Woran könnte das liegen?
(An den Ressourcen definitiv nicht)


----------

